# how can i count date in C++



## kirah28 (Oct 17, 2008)

can anyone help me to do that program..

example i enter a month, and i enter a date, then i enter a year,

next i enter another month, date and year.

i need to count of how many year, date and months between the 2 example

can anyone help me?


----------



## Nok1 (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/datetime/datetimedisc.aspx

Should help ya.


----------

